# New Custom Skiff



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Here are some pics of my new shiff a friend made for me.  He took a square back canoe and widened the transom by 6"-10" on either side of the engine bracket for better stability and handeling.  Than the entire skiff was decked out with custom wood work(my personal favorite).  Skiff features 6gal fuel tank, battery, and pfd storage in the bow.  She also has a live well, and two additionl stograge hatches with more than enough room to go camping for the weekend.  Currently has a johnson 8.8HP but I am looking to upgrade to a 15HP 2 stroke so if anyone has an engine to sell or trade please let me know.  The snooker runs and drafts in about 4" of water....HOLY SKINNY!!!!!   
























My son Dylan in Flamingo on NYE with his 1st trout ;D


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow Love the wood work, it looks like a really high end fishing machine


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Very freakin' nice! Very classic looking.


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you...I am trying to get him to go into business with me and build these. What do you think? Can't say that I've ever seen such a classic, custom looking skiff. Very similar size & performace to the Gladesman.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I like it! Whats the length?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

wow, that looks reeealy bad ass, very classy!



L.R.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you ;D Anyone fish choko or Flamingo? Looking for some tips on where I can take my son. Any guidance would be appreciated


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

That thing looks very nice! If you hate it that much i guess I could take it off your hands for ya, you know, cause im such a nice guy ;D


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

nice, sweet ride


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Boy she looks spectacular but like the boys said: we need more pics! Very nice boat and very pretty! How does she pole? And can you stand on the wood nose? Very neat boat!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That really looks like a fun project. Would be cool to do it step by step on the forum and create a set of plans members could use.


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

> Boy she looks spectacular but like the boys said: we need more pics!  Very nice boat and very pretty!  How does she pole?  And can you stand on the wood nose?  Very neat boat!!


I will post some more pics in the next few day, didnt get to pole it yest becasu emy 1st trip was with my 5 yeard old son but I hear it pols like a dream. And yes, I can stand anywhere on the bow & fish, there are two main supports running through the bow making it very sturdy. Fishing Choko tomorrow with it & will let you knoe fo sure how it poles


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

I will post some more pics in the next few day, didnt get to pole it yest becasue my 1st trip was with my 5 yeard old son but I hear it pols like a dream. And yes, I can stand anywhere on the bow & fish, there are two main supports running through the bow making it very sturdy. Fishing Choko tomorrow with it & will let you know fo sure how it poles.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

DEJAVUE


----------



## jlong (Feb 28, 2007)

that canoe is bad a$$


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> that canoe is bad a$$


Baby's got *BACK!*


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

wow good lookin boat.......woody!


----------



## flaco (Feb 14, 2007)

> Here are some pics of my new shiff a friend made for me.  He took a square back canoe and widened the transom by 6"-10" on either side of the engine bracket for better stability and handeling.


What kind of square back canoe was it ?? It's definetly a lot wider than mine is. That is a real beauty. I would definetly buy one.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> wow good lookin boat.......woody!


bow wood bookin goat.....goody!


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Here are some much better pics of the snooker and some constructions shots


----------



## hamelt (Feb 27, 2008)

How tippy is the cockpit walking next to the gunnel? Can you walk the gunnel?
What does the hull weigh sans motors?


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

The cockpit is really not tippy at all, I walk all ofer the place an never have an issue. Took a little getting used to but it's certainly no problem. Gunnel's...cant walk on them due to lack of strength. Maybe the next one built will have stronger gunnels. Total weight I believe is around 350 pounds.



> How tippy is the cockpit walking next to the gunnel?  Can you walk the gunnel?
> What does the hull weigh sans motors?


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

snooker that boat is amazing!!!
what was the total length before the build and after the build?
How far beyond the original transom did the builder cut? 
any help would be greatly appreciated
Jason


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

WOW almost to nice to use!


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

also you say it started as a Indian river tunnel hull..
I am assuming that implies that the tunnel of the boat was preexisting and was not added during the build process, is that correct?


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Man that boat is soooooo pretty! Worth a second glance for sure! Wow! I love the wood and the black. Wow(!)


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great. But I was wondering, can the wood be wet sanded and buffed out? I love the smooth look; it would just make this boat one of the best on this site period.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Darn It Rob you beat me to it  Almost too beautiful to use ...

Dave


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

what happened to the picture of the transom being placed in?  It just seames to have disappeared :'(


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

does anyone know how to get a hold of snooker??


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> also you say it started as a Indian river tunnel hull..
> I am assuming that implies that the tunnel of the boat was preexisting and was not added during the build process, is that correct?



can any one help me out with this since I can not get a hold of snooker...PLEASE


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

G'day Snooknreds2,

I'm no expert by any means but by looking at that photo of the underside and inside of the boat, the tunnel looks to me like it was part of the original canoe, same colour exterior and interior of the tunnel as the rest of the boat. Then you can see the pieces spliced in to widen the boat.

Hope this helps anyway.

Mick.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Mick thank you for your reply., Yea it does help...in a way
Basically I had/have the same logic as you. boat is called "Indian river tunnel hull" and the colors and shapes are the same so it must be original. I just did not want to assume that is the case.

I am doing the same kind of project and am trying to get as much info from the pics as I can since no one seams to konw how to get a hold of snooker.

I also need to know if the length of the boat was changed, ie. did they cut just to the bow side of the original transom? Or is that black thing in the picture of the boat spread open the original transom?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Based upon my reading of the thread and a little knowledge of Indian River canoes. The hull came with the tunnel also he did not change the length of the original hull. 

A bit of advise. I would not worry about those details too much if you are attempting this project. If you are going to split a boat down the middle than you probably want to worry more about how you are going to create some sort of jig to keep everything symmetrical and aligned as you start adding your own material.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

That is very true. 
I did not split it down the middle instead I did the same as snooker's build and cut to rips up the port and starboard side. 
The reason I asked about the length is because the hull I obtained, come to find out, was actually a regular canoe at its birth, then some one made it a flat back!! So I have my work cut out for me as far as aligning everything up and squaring it all back up.

My plan is to do the transom first, then fill in the cuts I made, then add height to the rails, then put in a false floor and then a top deck  
Got a lot of work ahead of me but I love it.

Thank you for the help guys. I have quite a bit of glassing experience but have to admit this is the closest I have ever come to building a whole boat 
thanks again,
Jason


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You should post a topic on the Bateu2 forums. They'll give you some good advice on getting it done the right way. 

http://forums.bateau2.com/index.php


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Guys...I am so sorry for not responding to your posts. I was being emailed/notified when someone replied to my post but I haven't received an email for a few months now. I just happened to wonder back into the site a saw a bunch of posts. The lenght of canoe is 14' and the tunnel was part of original manufacturing. We left the tunnel in place and ripped up either side to widen the transom. Also, with all modifications the length was never changed and still remains 14'. That skiff has since been sold and we are in the process of buidling a new one. Hopefully the new project will be completed within the next month or so and I will post some new pictures. Please feel free to email me anytime at [email protected]


----------

